
FinTech Made in Switzerland (2016) - innovationwatch
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/fintech-made-switzerland-2016-manuel-stagars
======
innovationwatch
FinTech Made in Switzerland (2016) is the first documentary film about Swiss
FinTech. It seeks solutions to the challenges of advanced economies to stay
competitive in the digital age. All interviews from the research phase of the
film are accessible in full length on the website of the film, www.fintech-
documentary.com, which makes the project the first interactive knowledge
portal about Swiss FinTech.

